# 7 hp briggs will only run with choke on.



## Davey (May 17, 2007)

I have a troybilt horse tiller with a 7hp briggs and stratton, it will start everytime but I need to run it with the choke half way on, if I shut the choke off it won't idle but will stall. Any ideas guys ? Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Carburetor is adjusted too lean, or there is some restriction and the carburetor may need cleaning.


----------

